# 'Li-fi 100 times faster than wi-fi'



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> Yo yo yo.
> 
> Wellsy's ideal society may be classless, but he ain't.
> 
> He paid for our first date.


Damn, when are you gonna drop that mixtape?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Top eate said:


> It's basically useless unless you're close to the signal emitter LED thing, might as well plug yourself in with a fibre cable or something. However there might be some cool and revolutionary uses for this technology. Nevertheless, wifi is here to stay.


No it would only have to be a light sensitive modem connected via USB.

Combine this with data-over-power lines and Wi-Fi, we should be able to create a wireless network system that surpasses anything we have today. Devices will be able to adaptively pick the fastest available network on the fly, the way cell phones pass calls from one tower to another. A combined transceiver unit shouldn't be too hard to put together.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

marblecloud95 said:


> Damn, when are you gonna drop that mixtape?


Message me, bb. I play the lute in it.

You'll need the li-fi to get the best feel.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> No it would only have to be a light sensitive modem connected via USB.
> 
> Combine this with data-over-power lines and Wi-Fi, we should be able to create a wireless network system that surpasses anything we have today. Devices will be able to adaptively pick the fastest available network on the fly, the way cell phones pass calls from one tower to another. A combined transceiver unit shouldn't be too hard to put together.


You didn't explain this concept clearly. Visible light is eaisly blocked by walls and other structures. You would have to install a signal emmiter in every room of your house for it to work which is very possible. Hmm... okay. 
It wont work outside though, not sure if light pollution from the indoor lights or outside light would intefere with it either. And what if you accidentally blocked the signal reciever with your finger or palm if built into a mobile device? I don't see LiFi as very useful for domestic use. Besides, 802.11ac wave 2 ain't half bad either.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Yes, It will work and it will work tremendously indoors. But right now it will probably work best in public spaces. Also if you're trying to use powerline to transmit data to light bulbs the speed will be greatly limited as powerline isn't any good at all compared to a standard cat6 ethernet cable.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Top eate said:


> You didn't explain this concept clearly. Visible light is eaisly blocked by walls and other structures. You would have to install a signal emmiter in every room of your house for it to work which is very possible. Hmm... okay.
> It wont work outside though, not sure if light pollution from the indoor lights or outside light would intefere with it either. And what if you accidentally blocked the signal reciever with your finger or palm if built into a mobile device? I don't see LiFi as very useful for domestic use. Besides, 802.11ac wave 2 ain't half bad either.


Hence the need for adaptive technologies to compensate. When li-fi is unavailable, wi-fi will have to suffice. Li-fi will also work outdoors at night.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Amine

That's why I mentioned other wavelengths like UV light and so on


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> Message me, bb. I play the lute in it.
> 
> You'll need the li-fi to get the best feel.


Let me guess, 420 kpbs?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Popinjay said:


> The human brain can only decode so many pornographic signals at a time.


challenge accepted.

jk, porn is bad.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

There is a difference between latency and bandwidth. Saying something with 100x the bandwidth is 100 times faster makes as much sense as saying an 18 wheelers is 100 times faster than a car.


----------



## Wtpmjgda (Dec 15, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> 'Li-fi 100 times faster than wi-fi' - BBC News
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li-Fi
> 
> FUTURE! Come at me!


I'm wating for it....


----------

